# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  تاریخ شمسی در codeigniter

## bustanchi

میخوام از تاریخ شمسی در پروژه codeigniter استفاده کنم , لطفا راهنمایی کنید ؟؟

----------


## pary_daryayi

فایلی که ضمیمه کردم رو در پوشه ی library کپی کنید. (البته فعلا هر کاری میکنم ضمیمه نمیشه . سعی میکنم  لینکش رو پیداکنم بزارم براتون)
حالا در controller این کد رو بنویسید : (البته میشه )

<?php  $pdate = $this->pdate->date("l j F Y");?>

این باعث لود شدن اون فایل میشه .
حالا هر جا میخواید تاریخ نمایش داده بشه اینطور در view بنویسید :

<?php echo $pdate;?>


البته برای لود فایل موجود در library , میشه از قسمت config  , قسمت autoload و قسمت $autoload['libraries']  اسم فایل موردنظر رو بنویسید و لود کنید .

----------------------------
*ویرایش : فایل رو آپلود کردم .*

----------


## farzad1120

> میخوام از تاریخ شمسی در پروژه codeigniter استفاده کنم , لطفا راهنمایی کنید ؟؟


می تونی از Jdf  استفاده کنی. از اینجا دانلودش کن. راهنمای کاملش رو هم توی خود سایتش گذاشته. برای استفاده در CI این فایل رو در پوشه ی helpers  کپی کن . اسمش رو به صورت زیر تغییر بده و مثل helper های دیگه لود کن. بعد میتونی از توابعش استفاده کنی. 

jdf_helper.php

----------


## mehdikabouli

درود من کارایی کع گفتین انجام دادم ولی این خطا رو میده موقع رفرش

*An Error Was Encountered* 		Non-existent class: Pdate

----------


## مجید پران

دوست عزیز بهتره که فایل رو باز کنید . نام کلاس اصلی رو Pdate بذارید و حتما هم فایل لایبرریتون اولش حروف بزرگ باشه Pdate . مشکلتون حل میشه

----------

